# Newbie Intro



## Deep_Sea_Gull (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi folks,
I'm new to the board. I am native to northwest Georgia. I have fished saltwater mostly in the Gulf. I found this board because I was seeking some good information about the Tybee Island fishing conditions. I plan to be down with my family for Christmas. My 13 yr old son and I want to learn more about the area and conditions before we arrive. This would help us to be properly prepared.
I would enjoy meeting and fishing with anyone local. Any help and hints are appreciated.
TIA
Tony


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Howdy, DSG...

I don't know a whole lot about Tybee, But our resident Tybeeite, Clinder, should be around to offer some advice. Welcome to P&S, and remember to post your results and experiences when you make the trip.

Come on down sometime and try out Jekyll and St. Simons....

Again, welcome!

RR


----------



## captain pinfish (Nov 24, 2005)

WELCOME !!!! - the fishing on the tybee pier has slowed down some. most of the fish are in the rivers and creeks right now. there you can catch trout, redfish, black drum, flounder, and an assortment of small fish. i've been using live shrimp on a float rig or fishing them on the bottom (the bottom is producing more fish right now). i don't know how much longer the shrimp will be around. also this time of year, your artificial baits will work pretty good (screwtails working the best). electric chicken and christmas tree screwtails are working good right now. let us know when ya'll plan on coming down and we''ll try to put ya on some fish.


----------



## Deep_Sea_Gull (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks for the advice Railroader.

I promise a complete and wordy report. I am new to this board not to e-fishing.

I do hope that others will chime in and assist my fishing. All advice is appreciated.


----------



## Deep_Sea_Gull (Dec 14, 2005)

captain pinfish said:


> WELCOME !!!! - the fishing on the tybee pier has slowed down some. most of the fish are in the rivers and creeks right now. there you can catch trout, redfish, black drum, flounder, and an assortment of small fish. i've been using live shrimp on a float rig or fishing them on the bottom (the bottom is producing more fish right now). i don't know how much longer the shrimp will be around. also this time of year, your artificial baits will work pretty good (screwtails working the best). electric chicken and christmas tree screwtails are working good right now. let us know when ya'll plan on coming down and we''ll try to put ya on some fish.


Thanks captain pinfish for the welcome. I appreciate the timely info on the whereabouts of the scaled ones. 
Anyone in the area selling live shrimp? Suggestions on where to toss a castnet?
We'll be down before Christmas and stay a few days. I think 22 thru 28.


----------



## captain pinfish (Nov 24, 2005)

there's still places selling shrimp. HOGANS MARINA on wilmington island,and ADAMS BAIT SHOP in thunderbolt. $18.00 for a quart, $11.00 for a pint. you'll need a bucket and an airater (can't spell)to keep them alive. as far as casting for them, my buddy clinder can help you out there. he'll be on here soon. just keep on looking on here for the tybee fishing reports and that will help you out. i'm going back out fri. or sat. so i'll let you know how they're biting. HAPPY HOLIDAYS


----------



## Deep_Sea_Gull (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks captain pinfish.
I'll mapquest them out and be ready to get some shrimp. I still want to try my hand at cast netting some. I guess that I'm kinda a hands on fellow.
I'll be watching the board and learning.


----------



## captain pinfish (Nov 24, 2005)

like i said, when ya'll come down let us know and we'll put you on some fish


----------



## bigdaddy77 (Jun 16, 2005)

welcome to the board dsg . there is really no place to catch shrimp with a cast net right now but there are plenty of small mullet to net just not much in the water to eat them. i may fish over xmas but probably only trying to catch a buzz.


----------



## Deep_Sea_Gull (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome and advice bigdaddy77.
Some days it's just about the fishing. Catching is not that important. I have found that the buzz is easy to catch.


----------



## captain pinfish (Nov 24, 2005)

Deep_Sea_Gull said:


> Thanks for the welcome and advice bigdaddy77.
> Some days it's just about the fishing. Catching is not that important. I have found that the buzz is easy to catch.


WELL SAID


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey DSG.....*

Welcome aboard. Good people and lots of knowledge here.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

dido the welcome.glad your here.are you wanting to target any specific types of fish around savannah/tybee island?


----------



## Deep_Sea_Gull (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome RuddeDogg and clinder.
I agree, lots of knowledge here.
clinder, I am hunting the hungry fish  My wife has a taste for redfish so I would gain some points there if I caught a few.
We are really just fishermen looking to wet a hook and enjoy the moment. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

just before you come on to tybee you cross lazaretto creek. theirs a nice fishin pier their and their are nice legal spotails their along the marsh line and the oyster rakes.live shrimp on a float fished about 3-5feet deep along the marsh line on a higher tide works well. as does fresh cut shrimp on the edge of the oyster rake on the left side sittin on the bottom. also polywogs/(mud minnow) works well to. how long you gonna be here? iffin you needin some *specific location *info for nettin bait or fishin holes or anything else that would entail "local knowledge" send me a private mess.and ill try to help.


----------



## Deep_Sea_Gull (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks clinder,
I have the knowledge to access Lazaretto Creek. Captain pinfish put me onto the places to purchase bait. I have looked them up already.
We are to be down the 22 until the 28th. 
I was planning to try to trap some minners and maybe toss a crab pot out.
I'll PM you details tomorrow.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

right on. i no where to do both productivly.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Welcome Sea Gull.

Figured I would chime in. If you ever in MB lemme know. Every once in awhile a fish swims by here.


----------



## Deep_Sea_Gull (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome Big Worm.

I'll look you up ifna I in the area.


----------

